# Camera Land Has Just Received....Week of 11/11/2013



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Camera Land Has Just Received....Week of 11/11/2013*

We have been getting in some very nice shipments of new and demo goods so I thought I would attempt to do a weekly post (key word here is attempt) to keep you updated.
If there is something you are looking for and cannot find please let me or Neil know and we can keep an eye out for you.
*Here is this weeks update of what has arrived:*









*Zeiss:*

Zeiss TERRA ED 10x42 Binocular #524206

Zeiss Conquest HD 10x42 Binocular #524212

Zeiss Conquest HD5 3-15x42 Rapid-Z 600 Riflescope #522621-9981

Zeiss Conquest HD5 3-15x42 - Rapid-Z 800 Riflescope #522621-9982

Zeiss Conquest HD5 5-25x50 Rapid-Z Varmint Riflescope w/ Lockable Target Turret #522647-9985

Zeiss Conquest 4.5-14x50 AO MC Target Turret w/#20 Z-Plex #521490-9920









*Leupold:*

Leupold RX-800i TBR with DNA Digital Laser Rangefinder #115267









*Steiner:*

Steiner 12x40 Predator Pro Binocular #242 only $249.99

Steiner 8x42 Predator Xtreme Binocular #2481

Steiner 10x42 Predator Xtreme Binocular #2581









*Swarovski:*

Swarovski Z3 3-9x36 Riflescope with Plex & 4A Reticle

Swarovski Z3 4-12x50 Riflescope with Plex, BRH & 4A Reticle

We received the just released, newest Swarovski SLC 8x42 #58305 & SLC 10x42 #58310 Binoculars









*Vortex:*

Vortex Razor HD Digital Camera Adapter #DCA-VT-RZR-DA

Vortex PS-100 Attachment for Point and Shoot Digital Cameras DCA-PS-100

Vortex 2-Inch Offset Cantilever Quick-Release Mounts #ADR-30

Vortex Crossfire II 3-9x40 V-Plex Reticle Riflescope #CF2-31005

Vortex Diamondback 3-9x40 BDC Riflescope #DBK-01-BDC

Vortex Viper 6.5-20x50 BDC Riflescope #VPR-M-06BDC

Vortex Viper 50mm Sunshades

Vortex Viper PST 2.5-10x32 FFP EBR-1 MOA Reticle Riflescope #PST-43103

Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 SFP in both MRAD & MOA

Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50 SFP in both MRAD & MOA

Vortex Viper PST 4-16x50 FFP in both MRAD & MOA

Vortex Viper PST 6-24x50 FFP in both MRAD & MOA

Vortex Viper HS-T 4-16x44 Matte Black MOA Riflescope #VHS-4309

Vortex Razor Gen II 1-6x24 JM-1 BDC Reticle (MOA) Riflescope #RZR-16003

Vortex Ranger 1000 Rangefinder

Vortex Kaibab HD 15x56 Binocular #K15









*Leica:*

Leica CRF-1600-B Rangefinder #40534

As we receive deliveries we will do our best to get this information to you.
Thanks for all your support.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some real nice stuff there, Christmas is coming.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Definitely some good optics.


----------

